# My story... IBS?



## coalhole (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi..I'm new to this forum and in need of advice and other peoples' experiences... Here's my story... I am Male, 66 years old... I was diagnosed by my GP as “probably” having IBS about 18 years ago... During a series of follow up tests I was also told that I had a problem with the muscles in my rectum so that my bowel movements were always incomplete... My IBS, (if that's what it is) varies between IBS D and IBS C... My GP was very helpful in that he taught me a system of “self hypnosis” and relaxation which enables me to feel reasonably calm and in control of my symptoms (mainly nausea, lower bowel discomfort, bloating) during the day... My worst time is a night when, being horizontal in bed I wake up frequently with bloating and pain from trapped wind... I also have an enlarged prostate, normal for my age, which gives me urinary frequency and it feels as if one condition exacerbates the other....My symptoms do not come as distinct “attacks” but are there most of the time....I have been prescribed various medications for the IBS.. ie. Colpermin... no effect; Co-codamol (2 tabs at bedtime)... some relief; Most recently amitriptyline... 10-20 mg at night... longer perioids of sleep but greater pain on still quite frequent awakening and diahorrea in the morning....I have found that the greatest relief and the best sleep comes after very occasional use of cannabis... Not a very reliable or quality controlled way forward...Thanks in advance for responses or questions..


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

coalhole said:


> Hi..I'm new to this forum and in need of advice and other peoples' experiences... Here's my story... I am Male, 66 years old... I was diagnosed by my GP as "probably" having IBS about 18 years ago... During a series of follow up tests I was also told that I had a problem with the muscles in my rectum so that my bowel movements were always incomplete... My IBS, (if that's what it is) varies between IBS D and IBS C... My GP was very helpful in that he taught me a system of "self hypnosis" and relaxation which enables me to feel reasonably calm and in control of my symptoms (mainly nausea, lower bowel discomfort, bloating) during the day... My worst time is a night when, being horizontal in bed I wake up frequently with bloating and pain from trapped wind... I also have an enlarged prostate, normal for my age, which gives me urinary frequency and it feels as if one condition exacerbates the other....My symptoms do not come as distinct "attacks" but are there most of the time....I have been prescribed various medications for the IBS.. ie. Colpermin... no effect; Co-codamol (2 tabs at bedtime)... some relief; Most recently amitriptyline... 10-20 mg at night... longer perioids of sleep but greater pain on still quite frequent awakening and diahorrea in the morning....I have found that the greatest relief and the best sleep comes after very occasional use of cannabis... Not a very reliable or quality controlled way forward...Thanks in advance for responses or questions..


hi ch so no relief from the d with the antidepressants i take 10mg paxil and so far not perfect but much better results. maitland


----------

